# Desktop-Hardware VS Server-Hardware



## the_black_hawk (14. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit Anfang 2009 einen 1und1 Root-Server (Server-Hardware) der aber so langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist. Da die Hardware veraltet und der Support zum kotzen ist, möchte ich jetzt den Server+Anbieter wechseln.

Auf Grund der unzähligen guten Kundenrezensionen, überlege ich zu Hetzner zu wechseln. Hier bekomme ich einen Server mit doppelter Power zum halben Preis. Der Preis kommt allerdings von der Hardware, die der von handelsüblichen Desktop-PCs gleicht.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob sich die Desktop-Hardware auf Dauer auf die Performance auswirken kann.

zweck des Servers soll es sein ca. 30 Projekte zu hosten, darunter zwei Communities mit mehr als 10.000 Besuchern täglich. (was meinen 1und1 Server mit nur 4 GB RAM + Dualcore zeitweise stark verlangsamt...

Folgenden Root habe ich mir für meine Projekte ausgesucht: http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex5
CPU:  2,66 GHz i7-920 Quad-Core (vorher 1und1: 2,4 GHz Dual-Core)
RAM: 24 GB DDR-3 (vorher 1und1: 4GB DDR-2)


Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## erik s. (14. September 2012)

Also wegen der Leistung hätte ich keine Bedenken, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Prozessoren für den 24/7-Dauerbetrieb geeignet sind, sprich stör- bzw. ausfallanfälliger sind. 
Außerdem bietet er kein vPro. Inwiefern das jetzt für wichtig ist, weiß ich nicht.
Der Sockel 1366 ist eben aus der Mode gekommen und Hetzner wird - denke ich - den Restbestand jetzt noch günstig raushauen, bis die Dinger qualmen


----------



## the_black_hawk (14. September 2012)

danke für die Info 
 Dann denke ich werde ich eher zu diesem hier tendieren: http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex6

CPU: Intel XEON Quadcore
RAM: 16GB DDR3 REC
HDD: 2x1 TB Enterprise-Klasse

Kostet nur 10 EUR mehr mtl. und ist sicher besser für den Serverbetrieb geeignet.


----------

